# Your Escape Storys Crickets/Roaches/Locusts/Worms/Mice/Rats, anything!



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL, I thought it would be fun for everyone to read eachothers escape storys, so start writting!


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Well i have crickets and baby locust running round my house but i guess the most entertaining story (entertaining for others not for me) was the other day when i was doing my usual morning spraying etc while eating my breakfast, I thought i dropped some cereal down my top, looked down my top to find a cricket in my t shirt! How rude! no idea how it got there!


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

:lol2:


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

My hamster raided my mealworm tub that had Aliens in a while back and last week raided another tub of live mealworms. Some escaped from her cage so keep finding mealies and Aliens aorund the bed room. I decided to let them all turn into Aliens instead of giving my Lizards them as I'm not sure if she has any bad things she can pass on.

I bought some Morios for the first time and left the lid off and out of her way. I didn't realise they could climb out of the tub. My nethew found two in his jeans when putting them on and wouldn't touch rest of his cloths so I went through them and found eight in his t-shirts. 

I tried breeding crickets and couldn't see any holes in the soil and thought it had failed so just put it aside on the bathroom window. I saw a few week later tiny crickets jusping around, I tried to round as much up as possible. That was so hard, they were absoulty tiny. 

I now have Cockroaches. If any of them ever escape I'll freak out. Not got used to them yet and found them really creepy.


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha, that must've sucked!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have had endless locust and cricket escapes but the one the scared the hell out of me the most was a locust which decided to chill out above my door. It was dark when I went into my room, as I walked into the room the bugger dive bombed me. I had no idea what it was just this large thing had landed on my head!


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

I had a large black cricket in my shoe... I only just noticed it about 40 minutes ago. So now there is a squashed but still kicking black cricket around the floor of my office.... How it survived (or how i didnt notice) its a mystery!!!

I also tend to find locusts in my bed. That annoys the Mrs.


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

Had a cricket on my head for a while that I didnt even know was there, only knew after my mum pointed it out lol.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Waking up to a nice big brown cricket sat on your pillow watching you in never fun  I still can't touch the browns years later -shudder-


----------



## petkel (Aug 17, 2010)

I brought some brown crickets for my chams and had a few escapees but about 1 hour ago found a MASSIVE black cricket running around the enclosure area (never brought black crickets in my life) and freaked out as i HATE black crickets with a passion as i hear they bite..Have no idea how it had survived..caught it and got it in a tub but no idea what to do with the thing  cant feed to my cham as it is way too big..worried now and will not be able to sleep due to thinking more black crickets in the house lol..


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

I split one of my roach colonies about a year ago sorting all the large nymphs into a new tub... went away for the weekend.
Came back to find around 20 under the tub :gasp: For the next few weeks I found about 5 large roaches a day. Trying my hardest to hide the findings from my gf! 

Worst one was in the middle of the night... Woke up to a scuttling noise on the pillow right under my ear... Slammed my hand down in the pitch black to find a huge roach!! Freaky!

Alister


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

my cat knocked over a huge RUB with crickets in, still finding them today.got the hoover ontp them but most had gotten under the door and they come crawling out on a night and im sat with a shoe.. my missus thinks iv gone crazy because i shout "i got one hahaha!" at the top of my voice per kill..

still puzzles me how the door was opend to my little "pet" room


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

When I first started keepin exotic animals (over 10 years ago) I got myself a huge box of black crix as my local shop didnt have the nice silent browns i normally got...........I put them in the usaual storage place (above my clothes in the wardrobe on a shelf in the dark (i was told by a friend dark =`s quiet crix)

What I didnt notice was I had left the lid partly open.............woke up to blacks all over my room............finding them days latrer in the ball light fitting in the kitchen...on the stairs all over the house! I was not a very popular teenager

Now in my mid twenties and with my own place, o.h and daughter anything that escapses feeder-wise is met with a scream from the other half and a glare at me and "pick that :censor:ing thing up!!!!",
or my daughter who is 3 wondering over with said creature in her hand asking what she can feed it too or if it needs its own house (the own house request has in the past resulted in myself having to get a med size faunauirum for locusts and put hides, food, waterbowl etc in :blush::blush::blush


----------



## Loxie (May 11, 2010)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> (the own house request has in the past resulted in myself having to get a med size faunauirum for locusts and put hides, food, waterbowl etc in :blush::blush::blush


Lol aww. <3 That's adorable!
I like locusts actually. They're pretty. I just try to deaden myself to it when our mantids are crunching them up 

I've not had any worms escape yet (don't keep crix or anything) but once I forgot about a batch of waxworms in my cupboard and opened the tub and moths flew out O_O lol. Waxmoths have such cute faces, i let them all go out of the window.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Loxie said:


> Lol aww. <3 That's adorable!
> I like locusts actually. They're pretty. I just try to deaden myself to it when our mantids are crunching them up
> 
> I've not had any worms escape yet (don't keep crix or anything) but once I forgot about a batch of waxworms in my cupboard and opened the tub and moths flew out O_O lol. Waxmoths have such cute faces, *i let them all go out of the window.*


Whereupon they promptly destroyed the local beekeeping industry...:whistling2: 

Seriously, wax moths are a real menace to hives, they are really destructive.

It's mostly crickets in my place, all though I have found the odd mealworm under the rug. Any crickets that escape both the tub/tanks and the cat seem to end up in the bathroom, so they are easy enough to catch and feed to the nearest gaping frog mouth.:no1: This also happens to any moth, spider or crane fly that is stupid enough to drop in for a visit!


----------



## CarlaMk1 (May 24, 2010)

About 3 months ago now i bought 3 boxes of large brown crickets and put in a large cricket keeper, fed some to stewie n smiler. Came back one day to find the cricket keep on its side with the top open! No idea til this day how that happened but still hear the little buggers chirping and still finding them dead/alive now. One thing i dont get is why are they called 'silent' crickets??!!

The thing is aswell i live in a block of apartments so don't know if anyone else is my block has been having this problem :whistling2:


----------



## z-tek (Jan 4, 2009)

I bought a bag of 500 adult black crickets online the other week, when i received them i noticed that they were doubled bagged. i remember thinking, thats good, double bag no escapees!

a couple days later i walked into the dining room (where the beardie is) and looked at the bag, covered in about 6 massive crickets!

every time i walked into the room i had to round them up, sometimes 13 at a time!

one made its way into the kitchen and hid behind the cooker, really noisy! 

ive had some manage to get outside, and in summer they hide in the plants and make a right racket, i can hear them outside from in side the house and up at the end of the road!

i feel bad for my neighbors when the crickets pack up their stuff and move into the next garden!

haha


----------



## GamerXDan (Aug 15, 2010)

When i first started keeping reptiles i had no idea with crickets and how to handle them (still not too good now :blush

I bought a big tub of the brown crickets (hate them, they jump the highest!) had no idea how to get them from the box into my little cricket keeper because i didnt want to just tip it in because the egg carton would go in too.

So i tipped the lot into a sainsburys bag, picked the egg carton out and shook it to get the crickets off it, tied a knot in the top of the bag. My plan was to cut a little hole at the bottom and put the bag into the cricket keeper and shake them out.

So i turned the bag upside down so i didnt accidental cut any crickets up. I squeezed the end together and cut it, school boy error! the hole was massive and as i turned the bag upside down again ready to tip them into my cricket keeper the whole lot spilled across the living room floor. Not one cricket went into the box.

I was not popular that day! :whistling2:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

apart from the usuall stuff like them making a noise at night when your sat watching tv and then you go to kill them and when your so close they shut up.

my son took one to school in his book bag lol. he then opened it to his surprise and made all the girls scream lol.

thy other week i was at work and when i decided to make a roll-up one jumped out of my tobacco tin.. ha


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I generally find a few turkistan roach hatchlings in the kitchen every morning.

Also a while ago I was feeding the tiger hisser colony and forgot to replace the lid before I went to bed, I'm still finding them about 6 months later.
The best was when I heard my Wife screaming 'WHAT THE F**K IS THAT' from the bathroom, I ran through to find a huge 3" male tiger hisser sitting on the floor, I gently picked him up saying 'Come on wee man, I'll put you back in your house' while the OH was ranting something along the lines of 'wee man?...I nearly had a bloody heart attack!!!'
:lol2:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

Higgt4 said:


> I generally find a few turkistan roach hatchlings in the kitchen every morning.
> 
> Also a while ago I was feeding the tiger hisser colony and forgot to replace the lid before I went to bed, I'm still finding them about 6 months later.
> The best was when I heard my Wife screaming 'WHAT THE F**K IS THAT' from the bathroom, I ran through to find a huge 3" male tiger hisser sitting on the floor, I gently picked him up saying 'Come on wee man, I'll put you back in your house' while the OH was ranting something along the lines of 'wee man?...I nearly had a bloody heart attack!!!'
> :lol2:


thats one thing i wouldnt want running bout is roaches


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Well I've spent all day today sorting out the drama caused by 2 loose rats. 

No idea when they legged it but anyhow I use automatic water systems and found a wet tub the other day and assumed leaky nozzle but upon inspection I see a hole in the pipe so I patch it up and look for rats to no avail. 

Next morning another 4 leaks have appeared and happy days, more chewed pipe so I go and buy a rat trap, next day, trap set off, bait gone, no rat so this morning my friend came over and we took them out with the aid of a trusty air rifle. 

So a load of bags of stinking, wet bedding and ruined food plus a few drowned dead rats later they're clean, 4 new sacks of food and 10ft of pipe replaced and finally I'm done. 

All in all 2 loose rats has cost me the best part of £70. 

I hate rats


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Another interesting escape story of mine here -

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/542529-had-kill-one-my-ts.html

: victory:


----------



## Casp (Sep 13, 2010)

This is a really amusing thread! : victory:

I'm new to keeping reptiles (have always kept a marine reef) and my other half is not really into pets at all....

I certaily wasn't the most popular person in the house when he came to lock up one night and there were three locusts looking at him from the patio door handle! 

How they escaped i have no idea! :whistling2:


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

:lol2:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

We recently got a fair few mice and rats and transported them home in my car, crikey they stunk....... a few days later the smell wasn't shifting... 2 of the little swines had escaped and set up camp in my car!! :devil: I caught them bold as brass faffing about on my parcel shelf :whip: I tried to be kind with the humane traps but the mice nicked the food and buggered off, so I got the snap traps in!:war:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

A few years ago I was doing my Trade Training for the RAF, which meant 4 of us sharing a room for 20 months.

I had been given permission to keep a pet so long as it never caused a nuisance.

So, one day, just before we took a week off for easter, I was sorting out the crix when I knocked the keeper over. A whole box of huge blacks just split up. I had to run to the other end of the corridor for the only hoover in the building leg it back and hoover all the crix I could find.

The lads in the room never found out, but I used to jump awake at night switching the lights on trying to catch the little blighters. My mates thought I was mad.

And, a few days before we were posted and graduated, I saw a massive black cricket on the pavement, and what could only be described as a massive colony hiding away underneath the building.

Needless to say, I just grabbed my bags and moved to Scotland


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

Lmao!


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

my house always has a little wildlife running free, always find the odd cricket or locust wandering around which is ok until the crickets start singing behind the fridge :devil:. Have bean weavil cultures so always have the odd escapee buzzing around and recently lost to full grown hissers that i found this week after 3 weeks of freedom, and its not like i dont take care i just have so many its obvious something will get out.


----------



## GeckoKay (Aug 17, 2010)

Had a locust escape recently from standing on the glass door and i opened to both, letting the locust out! Was only a baby luckily but i found it this morning (about 2 weeks later) dead by the side of the viv, so obviously found the heat of the viv and tried to make it back in?! Altho my leo would eat it so death was inevitable really.


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

A while back I was keeping an african green mantis and made the mistake if buying black crickets cos the shop didnt have any silent ones in. I thought whats the worst that can happen? Well she was a full grown mantis but she was :censor: scared of those big suckers so the fish got most of them but they were great at swimming and escaping to freedom down the back of my tanks where they stayed and chirped like mad. Well I thought, I've had enough of this and dumped the rest in the garden. I live in Scotland and our summers are mild to say the least and I was sure they would soon perish. Wrong, this was 06 and was an unusually warm summer. The suckers not only survived but bred. I saw several little ones when I was mowing my lawn. They lived in the flowerbed and dug little tunnels and in a few holes where the concrete had come away from the bricks . So for that summer round my way sounded like the Mediterranean in the evenings, it was quite cool actually but when winter kicked in they must have perished as there was no chirping the follwing spring.

My second story also involves a mantis. This time I had a juvie round about xmas and was going to stay with my girlfriend at the time for the festive season. After the black crix fiasco and the fact this mantis was young and a not the sharpest tool in the box I was scared to leave him with crix in his tank and I was NOT allowed to bring him to stay as her parents hated anything crawley. Well I had a brainwave, castors! The fishing shop I went to always kept their castors cos they were good in groundbait but always complained about them hatching and they would often find bluebottles buzzing round their shop. I got a small tub of the oldest they had and a few were already hatching before I left. Perfect. Well on returning home a few days later I knew something was up as I got to the top of the stairs outside my room. I could already hear a faint buzzing. I opened the door and turned the light on to a scene from some nasty horror film (or at least that tv program life of grime). Turns out I hadn't fully fly proofed the exoterra my manits lived in and there were hundreds flying about my room. I had also underestimated just how many bluebottles hatch from a batch of casters. The exo terra was black with them and the mantis was very fat and happy. He must have been like a fat kid in a pie eating contest. My girlfriend started coming up the stairs and I was like eh babe you might wanna wait half an hour or so till I sort a wee problem out . After over an hour with a wee fish net I had caught about 90% of them and dumped them out the window. The worst part was after finally getting to sit down to a brew a stray bluebottle took a nosedive into my girlfriends tea, luckily she saw the funny side :blush:


----------



## legallyblonde (May 13, 2013)

Haha love this thread well...

I had to get some crix once cause my food order was late and thats all Pets at home had in stock before closing, so I feed my girls the crix which they loved and then 3am I hear one... 4am its still so :censor: loud, so I get out of bed armed with a stiletto and chase it around the room. Suffice to say the cat looked very bewildered by my actions and finally got his lazy butt up and caught it, but he didn't kill it, he was very gentle playing with it and let it go!!! I guess it eventually died as I didn't hear it after 3 days.

I always lose the odd locust when I get the big bags, the odd one goes AWOL, the cat plays with ones he finds, they don't really bother me.

Not had any roach escapes yet, near misses due to me dropping a few lobster roaches but I caught them quickly - no idea how long roaches live in the UK climate if they get out. judging by their abilities to survive nuclear issues I guess we're screwed :lol2:


----------



## tonks (Sep 13, 2010)

*Locust + dog = hilarious*

I feed my leopard geckos locusts and mealies. I very rarely have escapees, but we all know how locusts can jump; and jump one locut did. It sailed quite a fair distance to land squarely on my jack russel's nose. It scared the ever loving cr*p out of her. There was jumping and growling, but every time she swiped it away, it would hop about, landing on her feet, her tail or her ear.

This lasted for a good 2-3 minutes and I was laughing fit to bust a gut. Eventually she stopped, dropped and rolled over the bugger and squished a leg so it couldn't jump away. Then she ate it with what I must admit was a definite look of satisfaction.

Now she keeps a beady eye on the locust box every time I open the lid. The vendetta has begun.


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

Back when I first started with Dubia Roaches, I had cleared the roaches out the day before, all nice and clean. I then get a rather ticked off text from my mum.

She gone to do the ironing, picked up a shirt, flicked it out like you do, and a Roach had shot off across the room!


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

About a decade ago (I was about fourteen or fifteen at the time), my mother drove the pet store to pick up some feeder mice for my snakes. Because the store was out of frozen mice, she had to pick up live for me to CO2 when she got home. When she came in to let me know they were here, she unfortunately forgot to put them in a different container besides the cardboard box they came in. Of course by the time we walked back in they had chewed out of it and were loose in my living room. 

I quickly grabbed a RUB and caught six of them and put them in, but the seventh mouse was under the piano. We moved the piano and continued trying to catch it (which was interspersed with my mother squealing and jumping away whenever it went in her direction and my comments to stop being a sissy). :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ten minutes later we were no closer to catching that last mouse and I had an idea. I kneeled, put my hands down and called the mouse over in my nicest voice as if I were calling a dog, and sure enough the mouse ran right over to me and got on my hand!

That mouse got a reprieve and became a pet, and that was the day I started ordering my frozen rodents in bulk online rather than depending on them being in stock at the pet store. :blush:


----------



## SouthSidePets (Mar 22, 2013)

One night i thought i would stay up to watch the mourning geckos go about their business and for a midnight feed, so went to get my box of small crickets (fresh tub). little did i know that the lid was loose and the whole tub went all over the place, nightmare for weeks on end!

:bash:


----------

